# PremierePro: Projekte zusammenführen?



## pdatrain (7. März 2004)

Servus,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein großes Projekt (mehrere Audio-/+Videospuren) in mehreren .prproj Dateien gespeichert. Eine .prpoj beinhaltet etwa ein Kapitel.

Jetzt will ich die Kapitel zusammenfügen ohne die Kapitel auf eine Audio-/Videospur reduzieren zu müssen, so dass ich die Überblendungen, Schnittpunkte usw weiterhin editieren kann.

Wenn ich ein neues Projekt starte, die .prproj-Datei importiere und die Zeitleiste aus der importierten .prproj in meine Zeitleiste einfüge wird das auf je eine Spur reduziert, die nicht mehr editiert werden kann.

Wenn ich das Kapitel komplett in eine Sequenz einfüge und die prproj-Datei importiere, einfüge und Doppelklicke zum editieren - schmiert Premiere direkt ab.

Und mit simplen Kopieren+Einfügen geht das auch nicht.

Gibt es da überhaupt einen einfachen Weg um mehrere einzelne Zeitleisten zu einer zusammenzufügen?

Ich habe Zugriff auf Premiere Pro und Encore. Leider nicht zu AfterEffects.

Ich danke Euch schon mal herzlich für jede Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

André


----------



## Chrisu (8. März 2004)

Moinsen,

ich hab jetzt Premiere Pro nicht vor mir, aber ein Gedanke von mir:
Kann man nicht einfach eine Sequenz exportieren und dann in dem neunen Projekt wieder importieren. Ist wie gesagt nur ein Gedanke von mir, werd aber heute Abend mal nachschauen.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## pdatrain (8. März 2004)

*leider nein...*

Theoretisch ja, aber bei mir schmiert Premiere dabei ohne Vorwarnung ab - es verschwindet einfach. 

Und wenn ich  eine prproj-Datei mit Sequenzen öffnen will ebenfalls.

Danke!

André


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (13. März 2004)

hi,

ich habe es eben bei mir gemacht. 
Einfach die .prproj Datei importieren. Premiere macht einen Ordner daraus. Danach kannst du deine  importierte Sequenz mit doppelklick als einen weiteren Reiter zu deiner Timeline hinzufügen und falls nötig bearbeiten. Tja, und wie du die zusammenführst ist wohl selbsterklärend.

Gruss


----------

